# Poljot Dead? Perhaps Not Just Yet...



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Check out their official website: Poljot Official Website

Nice new model celebrating 75 years of Poljot.... we all thought they were dead but someone is keeping the brand alive - perhaps Volmax, and the movements being supplied by maktime...










so the 100% in-house poljot may be dead, but at least its still 100% russian!

Vodka's all around!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That just looks like the old Journey Chronograph with a 75 logo on the dial instead of the 24 hour dial.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The address of Volmax is the same as the address on the Poljot web page, perhaps Volmax have the right to continue to use the Poljot name on the watch dial?

Volmax Web Site


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Raketa ( or someone pretending to be Raketa ) is still producing watches ( endless 24hr variations and some commemoratives ) ten years after the factorys demise as a going concern.

Poljot will limp on in some guise I suppose, but it's best days are gone. I've not seen anything inspiring from them recently







.

Time for some new boys on the block.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Roy said:


> That just looks like the old Journey Chronograph with a 75 logo on the dial instead of the 24 hour dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup thats exactly what it is but I kind of prefer it to the journey - I also was born in '75 so I suppose I am biased.

However its the newest and latest thing to come out with a poljot logo - whoever and wherever they're being made now.

Perhaps a clever marketing ploy by Volmax, "lets celebrate 75 years of the factory" [bull dozers roaring behind] "that way the public will think that Poljot is still going strong" [pushing up sales of Volmax models too, in response to internet rumours that poljot was being disbanded]


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> in response to internet rumours that poljot was being disbanded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a typicall Russian way it seems to be complicated









Maktime are still calling the cal. 3133 ... "Poljot" cal. 3133, while Volmax still seem to be making some watches with the Poljot brand name







and who is making the cal.3133 powered "Pilot" brand watches?

One thing is certain that the 100% in-house produced 1st Moscow Watch Factory Poljot we knew and loved is no more.


----------

